

Show HN: Quicksand - Build 2D Games for iOS and Android with JavaScript - csch_
http://www.quicksandapp.com

======
csch_
I've just finished building a first prototype and it would be great to get
some feedback on it.

The idea behind the App is that especially beginners can achieve results
quickly and make a game for iOS and Android and possibly more platforms
(including Canvas) later on.

Quicksand uses the JS bindings of the Cocos2D-X framework (written in C++)
which means that while you program in JavaScript the actual drawing will
happen via OpenGL(ES).

Can you see yourself using this to build a game?

What platform would you want to develop for?

Let me know what you think! Thanks!

------
tryzor
Looks really nice! The example preview is a very nice feature, especially if
you are new. I also like the ability to jump to a snapshot while the game is
running. This can save you a lot of time. I think I will use this for creating
Android games. JavaScript is more pleasant than Java in my opinion.

PS: Nice to see someone from Germany who is only an hour and a half away.

~~~
csch_
Thanks for the feedback!

